# SPRINGFIELD, MO



## hazelwestphoto (Feb 7, 2006)

Is there anyone here or near here??  I would love to arrange a meeting somewhere cool so we can have a photo excursion!!!  Please respond.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 8, 2006)

hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here or near here?? I would love to arrange a meeting somewhere cool so we can have a photo excursion!!! Please respond.


 
where is springfield md?


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 8, 2006)

Not really close but I'm in the St Louis area - 3 hours drive.  Maybe a halfway point somewhere?  Lake of the Ozarks maybe ???  Whatcha think?
Dave


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Feb 9, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> where is springfield md?



It's MO not MD. Springfield, Missouri is in the southwest part of the state.


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Feb 9, 2006)

DestinDave said:
			
		

> Not really close but I'm in the St Louis area - 3 hours drive. Maybe a halfway point somewhere? Lake of the Ozarks maybe ??? Whatcha think?
> Dave


That is a definate possibility, let's see if we can get some other people interested.


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 9, 2006)

Hazel and I started a new locally-based message board for photographers in this region. If you'd like to add a new-born and slowly growing site to your list of frequently visited websites, feel free! We just updated it, and all members have have their own online gallery with UNLIMITED storage (@ 800 pixels).

http://www.417photo.com


----------



## Ice (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey, Im in school in CT, but I live in Verona, (between aurora and monett). Its cool there are people on here from home


----------



## jasonspix (May 10, 2006)

Just found this site and this thread.  I'm from Springfield, MO.  My co-worker and I are into photography and both have photoblogs http://www.jasonspix.com and http://photo.brandoncrain.com
We'd certainly be interested in a meetup for some photography excursions!


----------



## pbjunkie818 (May 18, 2006)

Rogers Arkansas here


----------



## LoriP (Jun 15, 2006)

Are any of you in Springfield looking for a way to build up your portfolio?  

I am looking for someone to photograph a baby shower, without having to hire a professional for an entire day.  We will probably need you for approximately two hours, and can provide transportation if needed.  You will also be a "guest," provided with a catered meal and cake!  Of course, we will pay for all prints.  And if you need a reference for another shoot or job, I will be glad to give you one.

Age, sex, and experience are *not* a factor, since we are both just doing each other a favor.  

If you are interested or would like more info, respond here with your email or email me at babyshowerphotos@gmail.com .

Thanks!
Lori


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in NE Kansas, and I'm always up for a good photo excursion to the Ozarks, etc...


----------



## NightmareSquad (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm in the St. Louis area, and I'd love to meet up with some people and take photos.


----------



## dgs (Dec 5, 2006)

Another Missourian checking in . . . . based in the Sedalia area . . . but I've been known to drive <g>


----------



## keith204 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bolivar, MO.  30 Mins North of Springfield

I go to Springfield 1-2 times a week, and am the track photographer at Springfield Raceway


----------

